# Boulder Mtn Coyote



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went down to the Boulders this past weekend for some bear hunting. Since I didn't have the tag I spent alot of time fishing, turkey hunting and of course coyote calling. 
I have never called in a mountian coyote before, or got one with a shotgun. I set up in a meadow on the way to Mcgath lake and after about 7 min this guy came running in. 
I had my video camera but no tripod so I couldn't get as good of footage as I wanted. 
I ended up calling in a double on another stand in which I got one of them and another single but didnt see him until I got up to leave.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great job Mike, your really knockin' em' down this year!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice work. How would you feel about giving a young rookie coyote hunter some advice? Im just getting into it and I learn something new everytime I go out but in the past 3 months i've only managed to get 1 yote to come in. Its fun even when you dont get anything but if you have any pointers for me id appreciate it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=42483
Try this thread out 90redryder. 
I'm more than happy to try and answer questions you might have. I'm still learning things everytime I go out. Thats what I love about it no 2 stands are the same and coyotes are so different from place to place that your always changing your tactics.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Very Nice...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, I have seen a few down there on the archery hunt. Thanks for helping out the deer herd in my area. How did the bear hunt go? We saw a ton in that area last year on the archery.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It was slow. They are doing prescribed burns in the area and its messing with the animals


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

But on a good note, I've seen tons of deer. I'm mean upwards of 200 to 300 a day. They are all over the place in that area. I saw one nice buck that has quiet abit of growth already. Lots of elk too.


----------

